# Lovely story about saying goodbye



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I came across this beautiful story about a man giving his dying dog the "perfect day". Brought tears to my eyes 
The Perfect Day. His dog was dying. But they could spend one last day together.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

That was beautiful. It made me cry.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

me too. that is why I can't read those posts about saying good bye, it makes me ball all the time.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm wearing non-waterproof mascara. Thanks a lot.  But no really, I'm going to do that when that awful time comes.


----------



## ZeusersPuppy (Jun 29, 2011)

that was really sweet. I often think about giving mine the "perfect day" as well.

glad he enjoyed his


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I said to myself, "Do not read this; you will cry." And here I am....crying...getting ready to give an unsuspecting Sasha a big hug!


----------

